# April Photo Contest - FLOWERS



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

This month's photo contest topic is *FLOWERS*.

As Lou put it "Any and all kind of flowers. Flowers in arrangement, light painted flowers, dried flowers, black and white flowers, wet flowers, macro flowers, Any type of flower photography you wish."

Sounds like a great topic for the month of April.

Details:
Topic: Flowers
Entry deadline: Friday, April 30th, 2010 at midnight
Submit your entry to:
[email protected]

One entry per person
Maximum size 800 pixels on the longest side
No borders or watermarks, please

Good luck
Mike Henderson


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Several entries for this month's contest have been sent in. I have also seen some good ones posted on the board. The weather is looking pretty good, so you guys and gals get out and get to shootin'! I'd like to see a bunch of entries this month. Excellent topic for this time of the year.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats what Im doing today Mikey! I took the day off and currently going through my shots now. Did I mention how much I like my new 50D?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mikey, please pull my entry. I posted it online on other forums. 

Thanks


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Mikey, please pull my entry. I posted it online on other forums.
> 
> Thanks


OK. I'll be waiting patiently for a replacement.
Mike


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Done. I hope we get alot of entries.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I got it. Thanks
Mike


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Gary said:


> Did I mention how much I like my new 50D?


I love mine. Just got it a few weeks ago. I want to enter some pictures but how can I resize to 800 pix? Haven't played with resizing in along time and I bet the large fine jpeg that the cam takes is to big. Let me know because I excited about photography BIG TIME!!!!

Josh


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

BigPole said:


> how can I resize to 800 pix? Haven't played with resizing in along time and I bet the large fine jpeg that the cam takes is to big.
> Josh


Josh,

There are a couple of free programs that will do a decent job of resizing, among many other things.

Try Piscasa or Irfanview

Dick


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Today is the last day to enter this month's photo contest. Deadline is midnight tonight.
Mike


----------

